
‘No’ usually doesn’t mean ‘No’ but ‘Not yet’ - zeedotme
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2011/02/05/no-usually-doesnt-mean-no-but-not-yet/
======
georgemcbay
Protip -- Don't try to reframe a common phrase with a distinct social message
to sum up your article on "getting things done" because while there is a
useful message here it is blunted by the reader having to wonder if the author
is some kind of a rape apologist or something.

